# Black Substrate with Black Background too much?



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

I am setting up a 55 tank for Mbuna's and have done a plasti dip black background and have some nice grayish lace rock. I was thinking it would look really nice to have some black substrate. I thought this would really show off their colors. Do you think this would look drab? Has anyone else done something similar?

Thanks!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like my 75g, the stocking has changed a bit since this image but the tank remains the same.
One thing to keep in mind is that some darker fish benefit from a light colored substrate which reflects the overhead lights.


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

It's beautiful! I love it! I think my mbuna colors will go well in there.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

No. Black over black is awesome. Too much awesome for some people to handle, lol.


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Can you see the poop on the substrate?


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

pure black sand looks too unnatural for my taste. I will say I like the rock layout of your tank though


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

freude88 said:


> Can you see the poop on the substrate?


I'm using a DIY spray bar with an FX5, there's never any detritus on the sand.


----------

